

The criticism that Ralph Lauren doesn't want you to see - shrikant
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/10/06/the-criticism-that-r.html

======
smokinn
_One of the things that makes Priority Colo so awesome is that they don't
automatically act on DMCA takedowns. Instead, they pass them on to us and we
talk about whether they pass the giggle-test._

 _This one doesn't._

 _So, instead of responding to their legal threat by suppressing our criticism
of their marketing images, we're gonna mock them. Hence this post._

That alone made the article worthwhile. More ISPs should act that way.

~~~
timmaah
Note that the original is gone from Photoshop Disasters as Blogspot (google)
apparently automatically takes down posts upon receiving a DMCA takedown
request.

------
zaphar

        c) offer nourishing soup and sandwiches to your models
    

Priceless!

The great thing about their strategy is it reminds ralph lauren about the very
real danger of the streisand effect.

------
zck
It's also amusing that they're trying to take down an advertisement. The whole
purpose of ads is to be seen by people, for free.

------
dschobel
Say what you will about social media, you have to admit it's a great forum for
getting stories like this out there.

